# Good Day For England



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Football

England 3 - 2 Argentina









Rugby Union

England 26 - 16 Australia









Scotland 19 - 23 Argentina









Rugby Leauge

Great Britain 38 - 12 New Zealand - you Celts can have a small share









Cricket 

Pakistan 244 - 6 after day 1 on a good batting pitch


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Watched the Argentina game (england footy not jock rugby) and thought it was a corker! even if we'd lost it was still a great match.


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Watched both the England v Argentina footy game and the Great Britain v New Zealand rugby league match - both great performances and results. The Argentinian footy match is the best I've seen England play.

Don't know what happened to New Zealand in the rugby, Great Britain were all over them without giving them chance to get their passing game going. Great result but quit a few injuries to the GB side in the process - not good for next weeks match against Australia


----------



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

Hey ya bugger, why you celebrating Scotland's loss?!?!?!?


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

scottishcammy said:


> Hey ya bugger, why you celebrating Scotland's loss?!?!?!?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Got to agree with Cam, Argentina







. Not on your blinking nelly.









Football: Brazil, England and Scotia are soul mates.









That's a home game.
















England could lose to Brazil and I'd be proud of them. And proud of Brazil, too.


----------



## albini13 (Jan 25, 2005)

Stan said:


> scottishcammy said:
> 
> 
> > Hey ya bugger, why you celebrating Scotland's loss?!?!?!?
> ...


Mate right now i'm standing six feet tall what a great time to be a Brit.

Football was amamzing, finally we see an England team pull together and play as a team.

Cricket, amazing.

Rugger, not my game but still excellent

Nor forgetting our own mr Ricky Hatton world number 1 light welterweight champion of the WORLD.

Just wish we could produce a good tennis player, but as it stands tennis is still entrenched in the middle class pims and lemonade patio gardens, walk in the woods, shopping for pine not in our area kind of world. Tennis needs sorting out.

Apart from that may i take this oppurtunity to do this


----------



## USEDMODEL (Mar 26, 2005)

JoT said:


> Football
> 
> England 3 - 2 Argentina
> 
> ...


Yes, it has been a fine day for the English
















All Wales could do was scrape a victory over Fiji 11-10.

Thanks for - you Celts can have a small share
















PS ..... Should be Gt Britian cricket team as well, we do have the occassional Celt playing cricket as well .......... God knows where they learnt how to play that game in Wales























Congratulations England on some fine performances .......... credit where credit is due


----------



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

Congrats' to you chaps! When I wrote the bit abobe I had been out on the tiles, come home absolutely 'reekin' and went straight to the computer to see what was happening in the forums (much to the anoyance of my wife!). When I read the post, I turned into Russ Abbot's 'see you Jimmy' character!!!





















Well done guys, I didn't see the football (I'm afraid NO pub in Scotland would out on an England game, unless they were getting hamered







) I'll look forward to the highlights


----------



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

Goog god my spelling has gone to hell! Unless you can tell, I have the world's WORSE hangover.....owwww, help, my head hurst


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Glad they did well, but sport and football in particular are IMVHO a real bore


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

scottishcammy said:


> Congrats' to you chaps! When I wrote the bit abobe I had been out on the tiles, come home absolutely 'reekin' and went straight to the computer to see what was happening in the forums (much to the anoyance of my wife!). When I read the post, I turned into Russ Abbot's 'see you Jimmy' character!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...












My celebration of Argentina's win was tongue in cheek Cammy









I find Scotland's football and rugby situation a bit depressing ... god knows what it is like for you guys.


----------



## albini13 (Jan 25, 2005)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Glad they did well, but sport and football in particular are IMVHO a real bore
> 
> 
> 
> ...










You ever kissed a girl son?


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

albini13 said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > Glad they did well, but sport and football in particular are IMVHO a real bore
> ...


Yes, though I fail to see the connection


----------



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

Mind you, if you'd played football there would have been more chance of you kissing a boy!!! They do it all the time


----------



## albini13 (Jan 25, 2005)

scottishcammy said:


> Mind you, if you'd played football there would have been more chance of you kissing a boy!!! They do it all the time
> 
> 
> 
> ...










lol least i would have the energy to run away


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I did watch and actually enjoy a football match in `72, I think it was the cup final, but that`s it whenever I`ve caught a glimpse of one since it just looks the same









I went though a phase in the `60`s & `70`s of liking Ice Hockey, I remember when the Czechs twated the Russians not long after the invasion, boy talk about a grudge match










I especially liked to watch it during the Olympics as it was so funny, _`The World`s Athletes Gathering Together For Friendly Competition`,_ yeh right!







it was carnage























Now, I`d *`Almost`* prefer to watch a soap then sport but there`s not much in it


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

JoT said:


> Football
> 
> England 3 - 2 Argentina
> 
> ...


And David Howell wins at golf by beating Tiger Woods at the HSBC


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Cricket









Back down to earth with a bump


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

what a collapse!


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Nauseating


----------



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

Unlucky chaps. Maybe your guys needed a rousing chorus of Flower of Scotland to get them going!


----------



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

I can get you some of these if you fancy coming over from 'the dark side'!


----------

